# 彼女の言葉で先立って



## Pavel Bond

千種は、彼女の言葉で先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した。
Tikusa, preceding her words, ... remembered.
or
Tikusa, preceded by her words, ... remembered.?

And I also have another version of this text, where there is a comma between 言葉で and 先立って:

千種は、彼女の言葉で、先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した

How is more natural, and does the sense changes because of the comma?


----------



## Schokolade

> 千種は、彼女の言葉で*、*先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した



I think the comma more clearly shows that 先立って (≂さっき, 先ほど) adverbially modifies the verb きいた.
「*先立って*森綾子の部屋できいたXX」 = XX that she heard in Ayako's room *a while ago*

Her word reminded Chigusa of the phone call that she heard(or answered?) a while ago in Ayako's room.

(By the way, I think 千種 as a given name is pronounced ちぐさ.)


----------



## Flaminius

先立って in sense of "a while ago" is usually pronounced _sendatte_ to tell it from 先だって in sense of "to lead."


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Pavel Bond said:


> 千種は、彼女の言葉で先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した。


This sentence is just wrong.



Pavel Bond said:


> Tikusa, preceding her words, ... remembered.


＝千種は、彼女の言葉*に*先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した。



Pavel Bond said:


> Tikusa, preceded by her words, ... remembered.?




Tikusa, by her words, remembered...... before (or in advance).
＝千種は、彼女の言葉で、先立って森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した。
or 千種は、彼女の言葉で、先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した。

The original Japanese sentence seems wrong. You may provide us with more context, including who is the 彼女, in order to make a correct interpretation of the sentence and grammar explanation.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Oh, yes, thank you all, now it's clear. I mistakenly understood 先立って as "sakidatte" (preceding), as I didn't know about "sen-datte" (a while ago).
With "sen-datte" it becomes absolutely clear and logical.

千種は、彼女の言葉で、先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した 
Tigusa, by her words, remembered, how a while ago he heard the ... phone call in the room of Mori Saiko.


----------



## Niolus

I agree with *Schokolade, *the name is pronuncied Chigusa (in Japanese there´s no Ti sound).


----------



## Pavel Bond

Niolus said:


> I agree with *Schokolade, *the name is pronuncied Chigusa (in Japanese there´s no Ti sound).



Yes, thanks!


----------



## Pavel Bond

Pavel Bond said:


> Oh, yes, thank you all, now it's clear. I mistakenly understood 先立って as "sakidatte" (preceding), as I didn't know about "sen-datte" (a while ago).
> With "sen-datte" it becomes absolutely clear and logical.
> 
> 千種は、彼女の言葉で、先立って、森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話を思い出した
> Tigusa, by her words, remembered, how a while ago he heard the ... phone call in the room of Mori Saiko.



It's strange, but in the CD for this text the Japanese speaker says not _sen-datte_, but _sakidatte_.
Is it possible, that may be in a slightly wrong manner, a native speaker used _sakidatte_ in the meaning "a while ago", instead of the meaning "preceding"?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yes.

千種は、彼女の言葉で、[さきだって森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話]　を思い出した。

[さきだって森彩子の部屋できいた電話料督促の電話] can be interpreted as the followings:
=the telephone conversation about demanding the telephone fee, which she eavesdropped in Ayako Mori's room *in advance*
=the telephone conversation about demanding the telephone fee, which she eavesdropped in Ayako Mori's room *beforehand*
=the telephone conversation about demanding the telephone fee, which she eavesdropped in Ayako Mori's room *the other day*
=the telephone conversation about demanding the telephone fee, which she eavesdropped in Ayako Mori's room* a few weeks ago*
=the telephone conversation about demanding the telephone fee, which she eavesdropped in Ayako Mori's room *a few days ago*
=the telephone conversation about demanding the telephone fee, which she eavesdropped in Ayako Mori's room* a few hours ago*
=the telephone conversation about demanding the telephone fee, which she eavesdropped in Ayako Mori's room  *a few minutes ago*


In this sentence, all of these interpretations are possible. It depends on the context.
You may think that this website is interesting:
先だっての意味と類語 先だっ手を使った慣用句とビジネス上の例文

According to it, さきだって has wider meaning than せんだって.
さきだって can include the meaning of せんだって.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you very much!


----------

